# Dell xps 15 (customized) l502x



## mohityadavx (Aug 19, 2011)

This is review of my first laptop The DELL XPS 15!!

Plz Note :- *The Box & Packaging part* is cut paste of @vi's Dell review here @vi's Dell XPS L501X Review

Since I am in my college and don't have the time to write the entire review in 1 go so i will keep on updating the review from time to time and add a comment informing about the new updates.

*Pics uploaded are not very good in quality due to my horrible photography skills and not so good camera of LG OPTIMUS P500!!*

So Before I tell you specs etc let me tell you something even more important :-

*HOW TO GET BEST DEAL ON CUSTOMIZED DELL*

First of all open this link given below in 2-3 tabs

*LINK
*

Enter new name and info in each new tab so that you are not harasses if you meet the same salesperson ( ALSO this frusturate the salesman)

Now tell the salesman the specs you want and he will send u a quotation

Spend some time with him and bargain for price reduction he will reduce 1-3k depending on ur skill , his mood and sales target.

Then ask for freebies like laser mouse, wireless headset, antivirus, bagpack etc he will throw some of these two 

Now ask for 8% discount *on this quotation* and tell him either you are a student or Central Govt Employee

For Student Discount :- Any Engineering College ID will do almost all of them IIT, NIT, even private like VIT and even NIIT ( yes Its NIIT and not NIT !!!)

For Central Government Employee :- Find any uncle of yours who is in central government like Air Forces or other Armed Forces, Teacher at Central University/School etc etc and use his ID


Congo You just saved few thousands of ur/Dad's hard earned money!!!

Terms:- You must take 3 year complete cover however to take  8% discount.


*Configuration:- *
Intel Core i7-2630QM processor 2.00 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz
15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) WLED display with TrueLife
1GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 525M graphics with Optimus
8GB Dual-channel 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (2 x 4G) 
750GB 7200RPM Hard Drive 
3 Year Complete Cover
3D TV Support 
JBL 2.1 Speakers + Waves MaxxAudio® enhancement
20W peak audio performance: 2 X 4W + 12W sub-woofer
Tray Load 8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer write capability 
Internal High-Definition 5.1 Performance Audio with SoundBlaster X-Fi Audio 
Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS
9 Cell Primary Battery
World's first camera with Hi-Definition Video Streaming with Skype (2.0MP, H.264 Camera) 
9-in-1 card reader 
1 x HDMI 1.4,supporting 3Doutput for 3D Bly Ray,3D Video Streaming and Gaming as well as 5.1 Audio 
Biometric - Fast Access Facial Recognition 
Microsoft® Office Starter 2010: reduced-functionality Word & Excel w/ads. No PowerPoint or Outlook
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (Multi-Language)DVD Media
Various paid and free bundled software

FREEBIES:- 

Targus NEW Entry Level Backpack 16" Rs. 1000/-

Dell(TM) MS111 USB Optical Mouse Rs. 350/-

McAfee(R) Security Center - 15 Months Version Rs. 970/-


*The Box & Packaging :*

The packaging was good with sufficient foam padding & lappie arrived in a briefcase-esque carton, a black box with brand logo Dell printed on one side & XPS on another, which makes it pretty cool . 



The box contents :
The Laptop 
AC power adapter
Drivers & Utility DVDs
Basic Start up guide
Support information & FAQ



Upon opening the brief case, a box containing Charger was at the top, below laptop suspended in foam & DVDs with Guides kept in a box at the side. 
It had Drivers & other Utility DVD Discs, Windows 7 OS Re-installation DVD [which needs to be ordered separately *but i got it for free*]. The tiny little box also had Start Up Guides, NVidia 3d setup & FAQs, Support/ Contact Information.
Everything was properly well placed & an extra bag wrapped around Lappie which was surrounded in foam ensured safety against shock protections or other damages.



[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





B]Pics of the Packaging [/B]


Spoiler



The Box:-
*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG035.jpg
*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG034.jpg

Box Content:-

*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG036.jpg

Rectangular ( Longer one ) Content :- Charger and Mouse
*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG037.jpg

Rectangular ( Bigger one ) Content :- Manual and CDs
*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG038.jpg

Free Bag:-
*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG039.jpg



XPS has anodized silver chasis and is very heavy .

*PIC*


Spoiler



Top View
*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG042.jpg



*RIGHT SIDE:-*

Right side has DVD RW+-, Audio in/out, microphone jack, eSATA/USB combo connector

*Pics of the Right Side *


Spoiler



*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG043.jpg



*LEFT SIDE:-*

Left side has heat exhaust and USB 3 connector.

*Pics of the Left Side *


Spoiler



*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG044.jpg



*FRONT SIDE:-*

Front Side has 9 in card reader .

*Pics of the Front Side *


Spoiler



[IMG]*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG055.jpg[/IMG]



*Back SIDE:-*

Back Side has Mini Display Port Connector, HDMI port, Network Connector, Power Connector, USB 3 , Security Cable Slot.

*Pics of the Back Side *


Spoiler



*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG056.jpg



*Bottom:-*

Bottom side you have battery bay, *sim card slot* (Freedom from datacard!!!), JBL subwoofer, some screws which i havent opened till yet so will tell once i have checked them to see whats there.

*Pics of the Bottom Side *


Spoiler



*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG046.jpg
JBL SUBWOOFER:-
*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG047.jpg



*Keyboard:-*

Keyboard is very comfortable to use as large gap is present between keys, there are two speaker on both side of keyboard , touchpad is simply awesome.

There are also  3 touchsensitive button called control strip which give you access to basic control like wifi , volume etc

Also you have various symbol for wifi , charging status etc

*Pics  *


Spoiler



*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG040.jpg

Control Strip ( 3 lightning Symbol):-
*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/IMG048.jpg



*WINDOWS EXPERIENCE INDEX*


Spoiler



*i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff403/mohityadavx/test.png



*PERSONAL EXPERIENCE:-*
XPS is a huge beast with too much of weight its nowhere to beauty which is its biggest problem.

*SOUND*
When it comes to sound XPS 15 with JBL speaker is the perfect combo you don't need an external speaker it is loud enough at full volume to blow your room and clear too. The Waves Maxxaudio technology is awesome. I added Intel Hifi soundblaster card it is very effective if u re into a lot of gaming or use IEMs for multichannel sound effect. XPS 15 has inbuilt Andrea technology for noise cancellation in microphone which is quite useful too.

*DISPLAY*
HD with WLED display with Truelife is simply awesome you will rarely face the viewing angle problem no matter in which angle you sit or how far you sit. 15.6" is large enough for a HD movie show. Lack of VGA connector is a major disappointment though.

*SOFTWARE AND FREEBIES*
XPS comes with various pre installed software apart from Windows 7 and Microsoft Office 2010 starter and 30 days McAffe trial. Dell Stage is a Mac Dock like utility which has icons like Game ( Which collect info of all game installed on system ) , documents etc. Personally I don't use Dell Stage. Fast Access Facial Recognition Software is pretty useful for security purposes. Dell Webcam Central is my favourite software installed on system it has variety of feature to edit images captured by webcam it uses facial recognition to add up realistic moustache beard etc. Its quit fun to use it.
With Dell XPS 15 you get 4 week free subscription of 70MM movie  rental company and also you get a 6 month Dell PHR Connect subscription for free.

*KEYBOARD AND TOUCHPAD*
Keyboard is very comfortable to use with large gap between keys. Control Strip's 3 touchsensitive buttons also often come handy. This is the most comfortable and responsive touchpad I have ever used.

*WiFi*
For me Wifi is the most important thing in a laptop so WiFi is an altogether new subtopic. XPS 15 has Intel My Wifi Technology for connecting to other Wifi devices and Intel WiFi Proset/Wireless Tools to diagnose Wifi.

*EVERYTHING ELSE*
Well it has some cons too it throws really hot air from fan when it is hot.  Speaker position is such that it creates problem if one use keyguard to avoid dust settlement as then keyguard cover the speakers. I haven't  till yet opened the screws at bottom to see what is there hard disk /ram or something else altogether. 

*OTHER OPTION CONSIDERED :-*

*HP 6017/6121 TX* :- No extended warranty. 

*APPLE MacBook Pro* :- Same configuration too high priced!!! Also not accustomed to Macintosh and thought wastage of money to buy windows after buying Mac.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 20, 2011)

Pics Uploaded


----------



## paroh (Aug 20, 2011)

How much it cost you?

How much it cost you???


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 20, 2011)

Rs 69,534 /-

It includes bargaining + 8% Central Govt. Employee Discount

(I forgot to mention *3 Year Complete Cover* in specifications)


----------



## paroh (Aug 20, 2011)

3 Year Complete Cover is good option as the product is costly. I am also looking for the a External TV tuner card for DTH that can record  the program any recommendation


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 20, 2011)

No need for external TV Tuner as its inbuilt all u need to buy is an external antenna!!


----------



## paroh (Aug 20, 2011)

I have same l502x but it don't have any TV tuner card
only difference is the Screen ,  battery and the graphic card led back light keyboard and blu-ray only only 1 year cover
but it don't have any tv tuner card as i customize it , it don't show any tv tuner card option

Is the wireless button is touch button to make it on or of?


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 20, 2011)

See check ur Dell XPS manuals in one of them its saying all about TV Tuner Card I haven't read it so u can just check it out if u dont find it again i shall search it for you.

No wireless button is not touch its symbol but adjacent 3 squares in pic are.


----------



## paroh (Aug 20, 2011)

Did u customize the laptop and select the Tv tuner card???
AS when i customized it don't show any TV tuner card plus in the full config there is no TV tuner card. AS right now i don't have the manual . can u please post the screen shot of the tv tuner card or the port for antenna


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 20, 2011)

paroh said:


> Did u customize the laptop and select the Tv tuner card???
> AS when i customized it don't show any TV tuner card plus in the full config there is no TV tuner card. AS right now i don't have the manual . can u please post the screen shot of the tv tuner card.



No while customizing it didn't showed any TV Tuner Card . wait let me confirm with manual then.

Oh Sorry its not there manual says avalabilty of TV Tuner varies by region

but it supports 3D TV for sure


----------



## paroh (Aug 20, 2011)

yes as HDMI 1.4 3D out put support is there. As i want to buy a External TV tuner card that can record the DTH program. can u guide me which one to buy?

Did u chk , sim card slot (Freedom from datacard!!!) as SIM card slot function not works for me.
Plus as there is only 3USB slot i buy USB 2.0 Hub but it also not work for me.

Can u also confirm is there is any fan noise on the left side of the laptop come near to your laptop and try to hear it


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 20, 2011)

Check out with Dell ppl only for recommendation for TV Tuner card as they may have something exclusive for XPS

I havent used sim card slot as i am using my college wifi 

Mine is having only 2 usb slot

but i dont need more

However USB hub not working is strange have u checked it with other PC maybe hub is defective


----------



## paroh (Aug 20, 2011)

Not checked on other PC will chk later


----------



## ss max (Aug 20, 2011)

Are there any usb 3.0 ports and from where did u buy it.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 20, 2011)

yes there is 1 inbulit USB 3  port ( compatible with USB 2 too)


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2011)

waiting for the remaining part. then will read & comment.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 21, 2011)

Think its complete!!

Will add if somehing else pops up in mind or if u suggest something.

i dont know whats the problem but in WEI it checks Intel HD 3000 for graphics and not the graphics card itself!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2011)

optimus ready. so need to make profile for every game/application. to check the performance, you may need to add WEI also.

the profile part was told by cilus so i am not sure about its validity.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

Good Review!

Welcome to the club


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice one mohit, you should have opt for 1080p mate.
I am getting one within a month, my friend's bro works for Dell so i will get it in a solid deal 

@vicky

Iam just worried about the temp i7/i5 create under load as ive read in many forums that under load it reaches low 90s and can we overclock gt525 or i should opt for gt540?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

Get GT 540M .


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks and about the temp of i5 and i7. both run on same temp or i5 runs cooler?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont know about that . The laptop hardly is hot and it is when you keep it on bed !


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 22, 2011)

okay


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 22, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Nice one mohit, you should have opt for 1080p mate.


Budget man budget 70 k was mine!!



> I am getting one within a month, my friend's bro works for Dell so i will get it in a solid deal



U may get 17% or more but i have heard if employee buys it then only he can have it repaired check this out before buying or u may be in trouble later on.



> @vicky
> 
> Iam just worried about the temp i7/i5 create under load as ive read in many forums that under load it reaches low 90s and can we overclock gt525 or i should opt for gt540?




Normal usage TEMP - 50C
Hardcore Gaming - 65C



xtremevicky said:


> Good Review!
> 
> Welcome to the club



Thanx Vicky!!



Sam said:


> the profile part was told by cilus so i am not sure about its validity.



Thanx Sam but could u give me link or thread name etc where I can find it!!


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 22, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Budget man budget 70 k was mine!!
> 
> U may get 17% or more but i have heard if employee buys it then only he can have it repaired check this out before buying or u may be in trouble later on.
> 
> ...



Oh man that 1080p worth it, ive seen both laptop side by side. 
Also Alienware's screen is quite reflective, very difficult to use outside.
Backlit looks classy but Alienware's was really great.
Temps are good, but in some forum many users pasted their cores temp
Eg: 
coreno.       Max        Min
core 0     91          56
core 1     90          52
core 2     92          57
core 3     91          50

You scared me with the repair trouble, i will ask my friends bro and will confirm over here. Thanks for pointing that out mate


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Thanx Sam but could u give me link or thread name etc where I can find it!!



read this thread


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanx Sam :-0


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 26, 2011)

Got a Deal For Dell Xps 15 @ 69k

*Configuration:- *
Intel Core i7-2630QM processor 2.00 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz
15.6" (39.6cm) FHD R+GB display 1080p
2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus
4GB Dual-channel 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 4G) 
750GB 7200RPM Hard Drive 
3 Year Complete Cover
JBL 2.1 Speakers + Waves MaxxAudio® enhancement
Tray Load 8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer write capability 
Backlit Keyboard
6 Cell Primary Battery
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (Multi-Language)DVD Media
Various paid and free bundled software

*FREEBIES:- *
Targus Backpack 2.0 
Dell(TM) MS111 USB Optical Mouse
McAfee(R) Security Center - 15 Months Version
HDMI cable

Thanks for the LINK mohit, that was very useful, opted for 6month emi option.
And a Big thanks to Vicky


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 26, 2011)

Well u really got an awesome deaal even better than mine!!

Congo !!


----------



## kaz (Sep 24, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> This is review of my first laptop The DELL XPS 15!!
> 
> Plz Note :- *The Box & Packaging part* is cut paste of @vi's Dell review here @vi's Dell XPS L501X Review
> 
> ...



shud i get one with i7-2630qm
or wait for i7-2670qm

also i wont get a full hd because m not buying online


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 25, 2011)

i think u should get 2630 qm its good enough 

and sorry for late reply exams are going on


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> i think u should get 2630 qm its good enough
> 
> and sorry for late reply exams are going on



exams?????

school????? dav???


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 26, 2011)

kaz said:


> exams?????
> 
> school????? dav???



First semester

Dr. Ram Manohar Lohiya National Law University , Lucknow

B.A. LL.B. (Hons.) 5 year integrated course


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 26, 2011)

kaz said:


> shud i get one with i7-2630qm
> or wait for i7-2670qm
> 
> also i wont get a full hd because m not buying online



*Whaat Dude dont buy xps without 1080p*
Dude if not opting for 1080p then you have plenty of options available in ASUS, Sony and HP.

Sorry for the bold but its quite critical point


----------



## kaz (Sep 26, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> First semester
> 
> Dr. Ram Manohar Lohiya National Law University , Lucknow
> 
> B.A. LL.B. (Hons.) 5 year integrated course



then all the best for the exams......



pratik385 said:


> *Whaat Dude dont buy xps without 1080p*
> Dude if not opting for 1080p then you have plenty of options available in ASUS, Sony and HP.
> 
> Sorry for the bold but its quite critical point



which other options r there...
i7, good gfx card

budget around 60k..

any samsung , acer or asus laptops????????


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 27, 2011)

look around in laptop thread mate. If you do more gaming then HP has good GPU and also i7 too @ 53k. Please ask there mate, i really dont have much idea.


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 27, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> look around in laptop thread mate. If you do more gaming then HP has good GPU and also i7 too @ 53k. Please ask there mate, i really dont have much idea.



Please dont go for HP at any cost . It offers more VFM but then my friend has to use coolpad everytime he game on it even game like Witcher 2 overheat his laptop and restart (without coolpad ) which is very frustrating. Thats why i spent so much money extra on Dell as i dont want a hot frying pan.

Rest is upto you to decide. I am not saying buy Dell only buy Acer,Asus,Sony, Samsung,Toshiba, etc anything but not HP.


----------



## kaz (Sep 27, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Please dont go for HP at any cost . It offers more VFM but then my friend has to use coolpad everytime he game on it even game like Witcher 2 overheat his laptop and restart (without coolpad ) which is very frustrating. Thats why i spent so much money extra on Dell as i dont want a hot frying pan.
> 
> Rest is upto you to decide. I am not saying buy Dell only buy Acer,Asus,Sony, Samsung,Toshiba, etc anything but not HP.



haaaaaha......

thats wot m also hearing ....... 



pratik385 said:


> look around in laptop thread mate. If you do more gaming then HP has good GPU and also i7 too @ 53k. Please ask there mate, i really dont have much idea.



is the xps screen so bad?????????

i know hp dv6 has better gfx card than dell xps, but its good in the sense that it wont heat much......
i vl comprise with a less efficient gfx.....
just tell me about the screen.....is it really very bad??????

any other options of asus n acer.. also lenovo is not trust worthy..



can any1 tell me any store at west bengal, jharkhand or orissa were i can find full hd xps 15..... or were i can get the cheapest deal..


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 6, 2011)

nice buy fellas btw m considering of getting the same how much did the 3 year warranty cost u


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 6, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> nice buy fellas btw m considering of getting the same how much did the 3 year warranty cost u



12k extra


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 6, 2011)

well that doesn't sound attractive at all


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 6, 2011)

kaz said:


> haaaaaha......
> 
> thats wot m also hearing .......
> 
> ...



dude get hold of dell guy and bargain, they will give discount.
1080p is great addition to xps, i didnt compare it side by side with 720p one as 1080p was not avail in many shop at pune. Rest everything depends on you. 



prabhu.wali said:


> nice buy fellas btw m considering of getting the same how much did the 3 year warranty cost u





prabhu.wali said:


> well that doesn't sound attractive at all



same for you mate, get hold of a dell guy and bargain 
i got nice deal 

i7
1080p
750gb
4gb
gt540
backlit
3 yrs CC
+ bag, mouse and mcafee 15months
@ 68k


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 7, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> dude get hold of dell guy and bargain, they will give discount.
> 1080p is great addition to xps, i didnt compare it side by side with 720p one as 1080p was not avail in many shop at pune. Rest everything depends on you.
> 
> 
> ...



well thats sounds like a good buybut i was looking for something under 40k,any recommendations?heres my thread


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 7, 2011)

Under 40k is very common topic in Laptop thread. You can check over there. Sony is good but lacks sound from speaker. ASUS are vfm you can even get a 2nd gen i5 within 30k, but ive no idea about its reliablity. Dell are also good.


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 8, 2011)

i m also buying a lappy for ~40k for my Dad
Settled for HCL ME ICON M 1034 B @ <40k
Specs:-

2nd generation Intel® Core™ i5 2410M 
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 
RAM 4GB - DDR3 , 1333MHz 
Hard Drive Capacity	 750 GB 5400 RPM 
USB 3.0 - 1,
USB 2.0 - 2,
VGA Port - 1, 
HDMI -1,
Machine Dimensions	 380X 262 X 29.1-34.0 mm 
Battery Life	 Li-ion Battery ( 6 cells) Up to 6 Hrs 45 Minutes 
Keyboard	 QWERTY standard full size Chocolate type keys with 86 Keys with separate Numpad 
Weight	 Approx. 2.1 Kg weight without Adaptor 
Colour	 Deep green Color hairline finish 
WLAN	 IEEE 802.11 b/g/n 
Bluetooth	 Inbuilt Bluetooth 3.0 + HS 
Optical Drive	 Slim DVD Super Multi Drive (SATA) CD-R/RW, DVD±R, DVD±RW 
Chipset	 Mobile Intel® HM65 Express Chipset 
Camera	 1.3MP Webcam with one internal mic 
Speakers	 Dolby Advanced Audio 
Graphics	 Intel® HD Graphics 3000 
Card Reader	 3 in 1 Card Reader -SD, MMC, MS 
Display	 14.0" LED backlit screen with Native Resolution:1366 x 768 & 16:9 aspect ratio 

Freebies:-
ME Back Pack 
MicrofibreLCD Protector,
EC2 Data Recovery Software preloaded,
McAfee-3 year
Microsoft Office 2010 Starter
2year additional warranty
Philips Sound Bar 
RaOne Branded Laptop Skin.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 9, 2011)

jus bought the sony vaio VPCEH26EN for my kid bro 33k  VPCEH26EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India from the faithful local dealer


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 9, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> jus bought the sony vaio VPCEH26EN for my kid bro 33k  VPCEH26EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India from the faithful local dealer



Congo !!!

Heard SONY offer superb display.


----------



## kaz (Oct 9, 2011)

i couldnt bring down my c: drive below 245gb .  can any one tell me what should i do? i tried through 'cmd' and windows disk management.

i cant play nfs most wanted in full screen even when the display is set to 1200x768..though i don't  have any problem in shift-2

i also tried to copy all my files from my pc through ethernet cable(rj45) but m unable to do so despite both are connected at home network. While trying to play on lan it showed me the server created on 1system but it couldn't  connect to that server.
even i couldnt share my net connection through this lan connection.

m troubled..


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 10, 2011)

kaz said:


> i couldnt bring down my c: drive below 245gb .  can any one tell me what should i do? i tried through 'cmd' and windows disk management.



Use EASEUS Partition Master thats What I used.



> i cant play nfs most wanted in full screen even when the display is set to 1200x768..though i don't  have any problem in shift-2


NFSMW doesnt support that much resolution so u will have 2 compromise on that but in video setting max all details it looks good.



> i also tried to copy all my files from my pc through ethernet cable(rj45) but m unable to do so despite both are connected at home network. While trying to play on lan it showed me the server created on 1system but it couldn't  connect to that server.
> even i couldnt share my net connection through this lan connection.



U using a crossover cable??


----------



## kaz (Oct 10, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Use EASEUS Partition Master thats What I used.
> 
> 
> NFSMW doesnt support that much resolution so u will have 2 compromise on that but in video setting max all details it looks good.
> ...



easeus partition corrupted my os.. 
bcoz it was showing 20k files to copy n was copying at 1file per minute so i turned the system off bcoz there was no option to cancel..

partition problem solved.. 
i created 200gb drive n installed the os in that n deleted the previous os.. 

u know how to get it back in the state dell provided..
i hv 6cds..they provided...gonna use those..
any other way?


yaa crossover cable..
there is an option in 'getting started'
that seems to work for transferring 

else nothing


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 10, 2011)

> u know how to get it back in the state dell provided..
> i hv 6cds..they provided...gonna use those..
> any other way?



Nope no other way i can think of but why do u want it in dell state all they give u is crappy backup software and even some more crap like backup software etc though facial recognition is useful.


----------



## kaz (Oct 10, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Nope no other way i can think of but why do u want it in dell state all they give u is crappy backup software and even some more crap like backup software etc though facial recognition is useful.



true..
also the webcam software.. 


but the problem is that i cant control the light of my keyboard
the mobility center is now left with half options 

also the touch sensitive buttons (waves audio and the one unassigned) is not working now..

i just wish that to b fine..
unable to find the waves audio application everywhere.. 

plz help


rest all is fine


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 10, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Congo !!!
> 
> Heard SONY offer superb display.



yh its pretty good,but when compared to my dell sp2208wfp its kinda ok



kaz said:


> i couldnt bring down my c: drive below 245gb .  can any one tell me what should i do? i tried through 'cmd' and windows disk management.
> 
> i cant play nfs most wanted in full screen even when the display is set to 1200x768..though i don't  have any problem in shift-2
> 
> ...



Download FREE AOMEI Partition Assistant - Partition Manager for managing disk partition.

get the home edition its free although its only available for 32bit OS


----------



## kaz (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks all for helping..

now everything is fine..  relief 



kaz said:


> i tried to copy all my files from my pc through ethernet cable(rj45/ crossover) but m unable to do so despite both are connected at home network. While trying to play on lan it showed me the server created on 1system but it couldn't  connect to that server.
> even i couldnt share my net connection through this lan connection.



help me with this
just got few hrs  to connect it to my home pc n game a bit with my little bro


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 11, 2011)

hmmm y dont u connect wirelessly


----------



## kaz (Oct 11, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> hmmm y dont u connect wirelessly



no wifi or bluetooth is there in my pc..


i hv played games only on lan thru wifi..

no idea about bluetooth also


----------



## amythpaul (Oct 13, 2011)

i got an xps15 laptop with config..:


Intel Core i5-2410M processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.3 up to 2.93 GHz
15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) WLED display with TrueLife
1GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 525M graphics with Optimus
4GB Dual-channel 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (2 x 4G) 
500GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
3D TV Support 
JBL 2.1 Speakers 
Internal High-Definition 5.1 Performance Audio
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit


I like hardcore gaming so i choosed this one. But sumtyms m afraid as it makes an horrible sound while playing games like DiRt3, assasins creed, rage....and so is the amount of heat given out...m afraid coz it so happened with one f my friends laptop...the motherboard worn out as said by the service center..nd dat too in just 4 mnths...bacause f heavy gaming...
coming to the point i wanted to know, is this laptop elligible for such type of gaming??? plz do let me knw...


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 13, 2011)

amythpaul said:


> i got an xps15 laptop with config..:
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5-2410M processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.3 up to 2.93 GHz
> ...



nice config, damages ?
Sorry to tell you that this laptop is not meant for hardcore gaming stuff, as it has entry level gpu. gt525 and gt540 cant handle gaming even in medium setup. I dont know about 720p screen as ive 1080p one and gaming is quite frustrating sometimes. But ive opted for this as i dont play much games, pure entertainment. Movies, TV shows and Text are beautifully shown and sound is incredible. For coders its really great as one can manage alot on screen thanks to 1080p and JBL 



mohityadavx said:


> Nope no other way i can think of but why do u want it in dell state all they give u is crappy backup software and even some more crap like backup software etc though facial recognition is useful.



Mohit mate, compare your and my sig


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 18, 2011)

> Mohit mate, compare your and my sig



Its almost identical


----------



## rahul2002 (Nov 5, 2011)

How is the movie playback quality in this lappie???/ can u provide a sample????


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 6, 2011)

rahul2002 said:


> How is the movie playback quality in this lappie???/ can u provide a sample????



Sample as in? I cant understand what you want me to do?

It plays my blue ray extended edition of LOTR 1080 p with each movie having size 27GB smoothly in Media Player Classic.


----------



## rahul2002 (Nov 6, 2011)

actually i have quite made up my mind on buying the dell xps 15. The only confusion i am having is the screen. I have read posts that the 1366 x 768 led screen of dell is not that good. So i wanted to know how good is it visually while watching movies????


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2011)

rahul2002 said:


> actually i have quite made up my mind on buying the dell xps 15. The only confusion i am having is the screen. I have read posts that the 1366 x 768 led screen of dell is not that good. So i wanted to know how good is it visually while watching movies????



1366x768 is good..
the higher resolutions you will get it will put load on cpu n gfx..


----------



## tousif (Dec 20, 2011)

anyone knowing abt the cracking sound of xps 15 series..
plzzz help


----------



## mohityadavx (Dec 20, 2011)

tousif said:


> anyone knowing abt the cracking sound of xps 15 series..
> plzzz help



What cracking sound can u explain in detail??


----------



## tousif (Dec 20, 2011)

means a kind of sound distortion happens for 2-3 seconds....
if m playing a song..then aftr 2-3 mins the sound cracks or breaks for a sec and then it flows normal...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 21, 2011)

^^
Haven't experienced any since the time I've been using it. I've Dell XPS 15 L501X. 
And you can go for Full HD if you ain't satisfied with 1366*768 resolution. For me the stock resolution works just fine.


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 21, 2011)

I also don't have any sound issues. I have L501x with Full-HD screen.
Bought just before the L502x launch in India.


----------



## tousif (Dec 21, 2011)

but m facing the issue from the first day of my purchase.. i bought it online.
called dell cust care for more than 3 times nw...
i m fed up...
plzzz provide me with the solution...

for more details jst chek the link..many people are complaing
Re: Dell XPS 15 - L502X - Some crackling sound coming from the speakers while playing Audio files/Video Desktop and Internet - Laptop Audio Forum - Laptop - Dell Community

will be thankful for ur responses..plzzz help


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 21, 2011)

Does this happens in Linux too? (Try any Linux distro's LiveCD to check it.)


----------



## silverdigital (Jan 30, 2012)

anyone plz reply.... 
has this problem in dell xps15 l502x been solved.
In am planning to buy dell xps in beginning of summers.
If anyone has good alternatives for cheaper cost, plz suggest .
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 31, 2012)

silverdigital said:


> anyone plz reply....
> has this problem in dell xps15 l502x been solved.
> In am planning to buy dell xps in beginning of summers.
> If anyone has good alternatives for cheaper cost, plz suggest .
> Thanks in advance.



Well this sound problem is peculiar to tousif's system only (most probably driver issues) as no one else has suffered this problem so far.

Make a spread thread for knowing any better alternative. (though let me tell you something the JBL speaker in Dell gives a sound quality which none can match. Combine it with 1080p HD Display  & BD ROM u have a portable home theater)


----------

